# BootCamp problème à l'installation de Windows 10



## Carabin54 (20 Août 2017)

Bonjour à tous,

Je viens récemment d'acquérir un iMac 2017 27" 
4,2 GHz Intel Core i7
40Go de mémoire vive

Je veux installer windows 10 grâce à Boot Camp donc j'ai téléchargé directement Windows 10 de la plateforme windows. Je lance Boot Camp pour créer ma partition jusque là pas de problèmes.
Mon mac redémarre et je me retrouve sur la page d'installation de Windows 10.
Je choisis la langue et ensuite, au moment de passer à l'étape 2, un message d'erreur s'affiche :
 (cf. photo ajoutée)

J'ai recommencé 2 fois l'installation en me retrouvant à chaque fois bloqué au même endroit..

Si quelqu'un peut me renseigner sur la marche à suivre svp je vous en serez très reconnaissant 

Merci à vous !!


----------



## TomHaru (21 Août 2017)

Hello, 

As tu bien suivi le guide sur la page d'Apple pour ça ? 
Est-ce que tu avais déjà une partition sur ton Mac ? Rien d'autre n'était connecté à ton Mac à part la clé USB ou autre ? 

Logiquement il faut : un iso valide de Win10, une clé USB vierge d'au moins 16Gb, aucune partition et derrière ça déroule.


----------



## Locke (21 Août 2017)

TomHaru a dit:


> une clé USB vierge d'au moins 16Gb


Sûrement pas, les pilotes qui seront téléchargés et transférés dans cette clé USB ne dépassent pas 1,35 Go.

Avec son nouvel iMac 2017, il lui suffit donc d'avoir un fichier .iso original de chez Microsoft et une clé USB de 4 Go. L'aide de Boot Camp précise bien que le disque dur interne ne doit pas être partitionné. En effet, il faut retirer tout ce qui se connecte en USB et tout ira bien, enfin pour certains, car pour d'autres on ne sait jamais ce qu'ils font exactement.


----------



## TomHaru (21 Août 2017)

Locke a dit:


> Sûrement pas, les pilotes qui seront téléchargés et transférés dans cette clé USB ne dépassent pas 1,35 Go.



Je me suis basé sur ça : https://support.apple.com/en-gb/HT201468


----------



## Locke (21 Août 2017)

Un fichier .iso de Windows 10 ne pèse pas plus de 4 Go _(3,26)_, tout tient dans une clé USB de 8 Go, mais perso, je n'ai jamais mis le fichier .iso dans une clé USB.


----------



## TomHaru (21 Août 2017)

Locke a dit:


> Un fichier .iso de Windows 10 ne pèse pas plus de 4 Go _(3,26)_, tout tient dans une clé USB de 8 Go, mais perso, je n'ai jamais mis le fichier .iso dans une clé USB.



Oui perso j'ai mis Win10 sur une clé 8Gb car j'ai pas trouvé plus petit mais bon je préférais balancer les infos d'Apple pour pas être trop confusant


----------



## Carabin54 (21 Août 2017)

Bonjour,

En effet avec les derniers imac nous n'avons plus besoin de clé USB, tout est disponible nativement.

Grâce à vous j'ai compris que le problème est que javais mon DDE De branché... donc Ca ne pouvait pas aller ! 

Merci à tous de votre aide l'installation est en cours !

Bonne semaine à tous


----------



## TomHaru (21 Août 2017)

Bonne semaine Carabin, c'est top si tu as résolu ton problème


----------

